# Cutting some extra pounds with mini bulking/cutting cycles. Possible?



## Krogard (Jun 7, 2015)

Like i said on my introduction to the forum i'm a 30 year old male with almost two years of lifting experience under my belt. I have been out of lifting for almost 6 months due to several non lifting injuries, the result of this has been some 30 pounds on my frame.

I started lifting being a skinny fat with a bodyweight of 187, with that I got on a severly strict diet that made me loose more than 30 pounds, after all that effort all I ended up was being skinny and my plan was to do a clean bulk and begin to gain some size, It went kinda well but all that went to hell due the mentioned injuries, so i'm now back to 189 with some more muscle but still being a skinny fat, I'm purposed to go back to the gym after this last injury heals, somewhere mid june, and this time do things right.  

One thing that is pretty clear to me is that going back to loose another 30 pounds on a single cut is gonna be tremendously difficult, I remember those months when all the training sessions were exhausting, demoralizing and in general felt like shit, that is something nobody would enjoy and endure it for 3-4 months, and worst of all, just knowing that all that effort would just lead not to a better version of me, just a thinner and smaller one. So I have been looking for alternatives, and I found that Layne Norton recommend(ed) doing some mini cycles of cutting/bulking, doing 6 weeks of bulking and then 2 weeks of cutting. While it's pretty clear that him is a much more leaner and bigger person than me, I think those mini cycles sound more likeable to me.

I have thought that perhaps doing some 8 weeks cycle of bulking and gaining around 6-8 pounds and then do a 6 week cycle while loosing 12-13 pounds is a good idea. The bulking cycle and it's modests goals allow me to tweak my calories without overfeeding too much and the cutting cycle is short and not very agressive that can help me keep motivated, also my job is a very physical demanding one (forest ranger + volunteer firefighter) so being on a deficit is problematic. I know this is not exact science and in some bulk cycles and cut cycles things will not go according to plan, but in so short cycles you can't go terribly wrong and all damage done can be fixed. I'm also aware that this cycling thing is on a longer time span than just the cutting 3 month straight, but I also believe in the end it leads to a better me and not just a smaller version of me. I'm not asking to be model cover, 8% BF or squatting 500 pounds, or compiting. I *just* want to reduce the 189 with around 25% bf to a 165 with 12-15% bf 

Would this work? If not, is there better alternatives knowing what is my background?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDH (Jun 7, 2015)

You seem like a smart fella and I can see you have put a good bit of thought in this so I hope you can the logic here-

If you are 189 with 25% BF you should start dieting now. Yes dieting is tough but at your %, you need to get down lower before you consider trying to gain.

The plan you have presented won't get you to your goals. It will only increase your BF%. If you look, you will be doing more gaining than losing, that = a higher % but it will just take longer to get there.

That kind of % is just going to take time. No way around it. Honestly, I wouldn't consider carb cycling until you reach at least half of your BF% goal, then you will still need to cycle more low than high to keep the BF moving downward.

I would just suck it up, diet hard, get it over with and then consider some gain time. 

If your at 25% and the goal is 12%, that's 13% BF to lose. It takes a long time, no way around it.

If you diet steady for half, that's a 6.5% loss for 17.5%. That will take a good 3+ months just for that.

Shoot for that goal then consider some type of cycling to add in.

Do you plan on any AAS throughout this?

H


----------



## Krogard (Jun 7, 2015)

HDH, thanks for the response. 

Yeah, I guess it's better to stop experimenting and just go the traditional way. Although been on a cut and doing a 8 mile walk with gear (rifle and basic stuff for living) then eat something and then go to the gym for 4-5 months just SUCKS. .

All the info I have found about the mini cycles lead to dead end and all of them are of people that wanted to do it but where adviced to not do it.

About AAS, the idea has come into my mind. Lots of doubts about it, but perhaps it's what  i need to take a step forward. But my goals are pretty modest, i don't want to be a pro bodybuilder like you guys, just a guy in good shape that can do it's job efficiently and it's not ashamed of it's body.


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 7, 2015)

There are no shortcuts, it takes hard work, sacrifice, and dedication to reach your goals.  Sure it is going to suck at times, we haave all been there, but hopefully for you the results outweigh the negatives. 

Hold off on the gear and cut your bf with diet, lifting, and cardio.


----------



## pistol99 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm quite like you - it's always analysis paralysis. 
The problem with guys who are smart is that they're always looking for more efficient was to do stuff. You're a smart guy, and so that's what you'll try and do. 

But really, look at all the above - it's more difficult and complex than simply getting on with it!

If you're 25%, then cut down until you're 15% - then tweak your routine if you think you need to. don't overthink it!


----------



## Krogard (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments, completely unexpected.

And yes, i'm gonna do things the traditional way. My long and first message was for letting you know guys that i was not a teen looking to shortcuts or easy answers.

Thanks again!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2015)

put in the time man.  get the weight/BF off and then re-post when you need to be thinking about building muscle.


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

HDH said:


> You seem like a smart fella and I can see you have put a good bit of thought in this so I hope you can the logic here-
> 
> If you are 189 with 25% BF you should start dieting now. Yes dieting is tough but at your %, you need to get down lower before you consider trying to gain.
> 
> ...



Hey friend I totally disagree with your time frame sorry to be contradictory... I personally have dieted down from 23% your looking at a 3 to 4 month diet... I am sloppy fat guy had terrible eating habits... I achieved this through an intermittent fast type diet.. I also cheated here and there... The thing that will speed your results and have you there in 3 or 4 months is stringing one solid day of cardio weight training and eating on target together with the next. When you slip up you just keep going. To get your ass to 12% make your deadline 4 months. Put blinders on and hit that time frame. Getting to 15 if your like me you will experience zero strength loss, it isnt util you have cut so much crap from your diet and your body fat is below 15 that you should start maybe thinkng about carb cycling... Truthfully I just got to a point that the diet was draining me after that much time and I just through a higher calorie day every 3rd day (ala carbs) to keep me feeling good


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

oh from 23% to 12% maybe even lower i am not sure but for the first time in my life during that journey I had people start referring to me as shredded and that does a lot for your confidence... Shirt off at beach and loving the sun... Bud if your 25% and you diet down it is going to be amazing for your self confidence trust me on that one its worth the journey


----------



## TheBlob (Jun 9, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> There are no shortcuts, it takes hard work, sacrifice, and dedication to reach your goals.  Sure it is going to suck at times, we haave all been there, but hopefully for you the results outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Hold off on the gear and cut your bf with diet, lifting, and cardio.



I dont know if I agree with holding off on the gear though.... I would say hold off on the gear if you lack the discipline to stick to your diet and work out routine... However if those elements are solid I wouldn"t recommend it but I will say it will make your journey more effective


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2015)

You have pretty demanding jobs, so I wouldn't cut calories TOO aggressively. You never know when you're going to get toned out and have to bust your ass at a fire. I understand the uncertainty of your professions, and if it were me on a cutting cycle, when I hit that 'this sucks/dragging ass' time period, I'd up my calories to at least a maintenance level for a week or two, to recharge the batteries. At the very least, keep some Gatorade in your engine/truck just in case.


----------



## Krogard (Jun 11, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> You have pretty demanding jobs, so I wouldn't cut calories TOO aggressively. You never know when you're going to get toned out and have to bust your ass at a fire. I understand the uncertainty of your professions, and if it were me on a cutting cycle, when I hit that 'this sucks/dragging ass' time period, I'd up my calories to at least a maintenance level for a week or two, to recharge the batteries. At the very least, keep some Gatorade in your engine/truck just in case.



Thanks for the reply and understanding that not everyone that lifts has the same situation as a "normal" person. I struggle a lot when cutting due to my high elevated ammount of cardio, sometimes I have to walk 8 miles, sometimes 12, sometimes day is just motorcycle patrol or look for fires from an elevated position. Problem is do not chose what i do or what i don't do, i just HAVE to do it. In all of the forums that I have looked nobody cared or overlook this situation.


----------

